# Found a Bruyere Garantie pipe at a fleamarket today.



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Don't know much about these pipes but it's kind of cool looking and the price was right.
You can see from the pictures it's a large pipe. 
Doe's anyone have any info in these? Does it look like the stems are original to the pipe?


----------



## Tulpa (Jan 18, 2013)

Bruyere Garantie means Guaranteed Briar in French. I'm pretty sure the style is german.

A similar pipe is smoked in The Pink Panther.








That's about all the info I have on it. I like the style and would like to get one eventually.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

iggy_jet said:


> Don't know much about these pipes but it's kind of cool looking and the price was right.
> You can see from the pictures it's a large pipe.
> Doe's anyone have any info in these? Does it look like the stems are original to the pipe?


SNAP!

View attachment 77840


French made, probably in Alsace (or at least to be sold there), of indeterminate age. I'm guessing it's a tourist piece as the briar of mine (although guaranteed) is of rather poor quality. Mine isn't smokeable as it should have a metal insert and plug-in bowl for the tobacco (it has been smoked by the smell, but no charring). Or maybe just a metal liner. These quite typically had caps as well. I dare say that these may well have come with a variety of stems. They are "Merisier" - Cherrywood; typical of Alsace. Mine scews in to the "bowl", has a bendy section, horn bit and is equipped with a pair of rather attractive mini shaving brushes.

Unusual to say the least. I haven't put this one forward to the "League of Ugly Pipes" as yet; with my Jima already accepted I thought it presumptuous to go for the Bar and Cluster.

Enjoy!


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Not sure if the pipe had an insert... from looking at images of similar pipes it looks like it's missing a metal wind cover/cap. I would say it's perfectly smokable.


----------

